# Cysto bladder irrigation CPT ??



## bill2doc

Can someone help with the CPT please... Dont know if 52001 or 51700 ??

Patient prepped and draped in the standard surgical fashion.  A
21-French 30-degree rigid cystoscope was passed into the bladder.  The urethra
was noted to be stenotic.  Some oozing around the bladder neck and
In the urethra.  The bladder was entered.  There was diffuse bleeding from
the bladder mucosa.  Generally very poor visualization.  

The bladder mucosa appeared to be very edematous.  The ureteral orifices were not identified.   The bladder was irrigated with the Ellik evacuator. The visibility was extremely poor.  Attempted continuous flow resectoscope into the bladder.  The urethra
was too narrow; therefore, I dilated the urethra serially with sounds up to
30-French. Still unable to place the continuous flow resectoscope into the bladder; therefore, a 22-French 3-way Foley catheter was placed and CBI started.  The patient was
then transferred back to the ICU


----------



## sctaylor

52001 refers to evacuation of clots.  I don't see where he performed that.
What about 52281?


----------



## syllingk

51700 is for a simple lavage or instillation of the bladder what you wrote sounds like 52281 even though that is not what the procedure started out to be that is what was done.


----------

